# Marine Aquariums > Saltwater Beginner's >  Tomato and maroon clownfish

## freebandztonyy

I had a inch tomato clown just added an maroon inch clown but it since that tomato clipping the maroon fins. Do you think they will eventually get along??? As i have a glta but they seem not to be interested plz help me im new i think im making rookie mistakes 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

I think you will have a prob there how big is your tank ? if they were introduced at the same time you might have got away with it . Clown fish are very territorial
You will have better luck with the least aggressive species of clownfish, like A. Ocellaris and A. Percula. You should avoid species that are noted for being aggressive like P. Biaculeatus (maroons) or A. Frenatus (tomatoes).

----------


## freebandztonyy

> I think you will have a prob there how big is your tank ? if they were introduced at the same time you might have got away with it . Clown fish are very territorial
> You will have better luck with the least aggressive species of clownfish, like A. Ocellaris and A. Percula. You should avoid species that are noted for being aggressive like P. Biaculeatus (maroons) or A. Frenatus (tomatoes).


Ok ok well i just started the hobby but yeah i got a 30g i start the tank a month ago i put first 2 demsel 2 ycg 1 cbs 1 cs and the day b4 yesterday i got the tomato n today i got the maroon keep in mind theyre all an inch big oh also got a glta with bout 40-50lbs of live rock with a dry wet sump n for lights i got a current bar 30in

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk

----------

